
Mach Loop - godelmachine
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mach_Loop
======
ColinWright
I remember well driving along one of the roads and seeing two _very_ fast jets
in the valley below me. Quite a sight, and even if it had been in these days
of the ubiquitous "camera in the pocket" I would still have been too slow to
video it.

They were gone in a load roar and instant.

------
jpcooper
Any motorbikers in London interested in making a day trip out of this?

